# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Code web (demo) theo mô hình MVC trong PHP

## yentatoo

chào mọi người.
mình đang học viết code theo mô hình mvc, bạn nào có code web bán hàng theo mô hình mvc bằng php có thể share cho mình tham khảo được không vậy. code đơn giản và dễ hiểu càng tốt.
nếu không có code web thì có thể cho mình xin code một vài ví dụ tham khảo có dính tới database cũng được (dạng như đăng ký tài khoản, show danh sách tài khoản khách hàng, sản phẩm ...)

mình thử tìm trên mạng nhiều rồi mà khó tìm quá :-s

cảm ơn mọi người nhiều !

----------


## Alpenliebe

k có ai nhỉ /[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]:botay::botay::botay::botay::botay::botay::botay::  botay::botay::botay::botay:

----------

